# iPhone5



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2015)

My wife's iPhone5 stopped working two nights ago.  We have insurance, called it in, new one on the way no problem.  

Last night, I got a call from one of my students around 8PM then plugged my phone into my desktop.  Went to bed, woke up the next morning and the phone is dead.  Plugged it in when I got to work and it won't take a charge. If I wiggle the inserted power cable and press the power button on the phone, the image of the battery and a lightning bolt flashes for a few seconds, but it won't charge.

Any suggestions?  I'd rather not have to call in another claim.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 5, 2015)

1 - are you plugging into a wall outlet or using a computer USB for power? If the latter, try direct power. 

2 - are you using apple charger or an aftermarket?  Sometime Apple does not play well with others

3 - is your phone in a case?  I had an otterbox that was not quite flush and was pressing down the power button.


----------



## Totentanz (May 5, 2015)

I had a similar issue with my 6 - Verizon swapped my Apple-brand cable for one of theirs, problem solved.


----------



## Grunt (May 5, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> 1 - are you plugging into a wall outlet or using a computer USB for power? If the latter, try direct power.



Yep...mine will not charge from a computer at all. Learned it the hard way. Got down to 10% and put it charging. When I went to check on it...it was completely dead.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions.  I removed the phone from its case, I'm now using the original charging equipment plugged into a wall outlet.  Still no dice.  I'm beginning to wonder if it is a battery problem and am considering trying to swap batteries with my wife's (dead) phone and see if that helps.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 5, 2015)

One last thing -

Consider trying a different charging cable before you deep-six the phone. 

F'ing around with the battery will make Apple less than amused and likely void any warranty you still have.


----------



## x SF med (May 5, 2015)

Sir, step way from the I-Phone...  go Droid...


----------



## Viper1 (May 5, 2015)

Sir, ignore the Troll.

All Apple everything


----------



## Polar Bear (May 5, 2015)

First question. Where you using an apple charger? I used a second hand one and had terrible luck and screwed up the pins.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2015)

I was not using an Apple charger.  I was using an after-market cord.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2015)

..and now it's working again.  Don't know why, don't know how.  Just grateful.


----------



## x SF med (May 6, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> ..and now it's working again.  Don't know why, don't know how.  Just grateful.



It was the ghost of Jobs...  like Marley, only techier and less Christmasey.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 6, 2015)

.... my HTC One charges off my Jeep's USB, my Dell monitor's high power charging USB 3.0 port, and the wall charger on or off. Standard usb everywhere works, albeit slower.  

What it boils down to is that Apple's used relatively proprietary connectors and disregards international standards with, with focus here being on voltages acceptable, charging system, etc. Which gets proven when you have to plug it into an Apple charger, in lieu of being able to function off of industry standard voltages that the rest of the planet uses. They also incorporate hardware into their cords that isn't necessary, and when that hardware isn't in an aftermarket piece of equipment...you get the result you got.. ie, fucked.


----------



## Florida173 (May 6, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> What it boils down to is that Apple's used relatively proprietary connectors and disregards international standards with, with focus here being on voltages acceptable, charging system, etc. Which gets proven when you have to plug it into an Apple charger, in lieu of being able to function off of industry standard voltages that the rest of the planet uses. They also incorporate hardware into their cords that isn't necessary, and when that hardware isn't in an aftermarket piece of equipment...you get the result you got.. ie, fucked.


 
this is why I stay away from anything Apple.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 6, 2015)

My iPhone 5 had a bad battery issue. Apple replaced my phone for free. The phone was 2 years old and technically out of warranty, but because it was a hardware issue it was fixed. 

I have always used aftermarket chargers with zero issues.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 6, 2015)

After market cord screwed up 2 of our phones.


----------

